# The Process of Graining Oak



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Even Old Ugly Oak can be transformed into any Beautiful Spiecies of Wood. These Old Cabinet Doors That cost me a Dollar each to show potential clients what can be achieved... 


Left to Right...
OLd Cabinet Door... (Ugly)
Oak grain filled
Base Color Coats
First Layer
Second Layer
Varnish Coats


Michael Tust


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Just amazing. I would love to be able to do that stuff.

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

They look great. I just wouldn't have the patients for it

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

beautiful stuff Michael, as usual.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

What do you use to fill the grain? Is it too detailed to ask for your filling and sanding process to get to a solid base? As remodel painters, this is a huge detail that is problematic in cabinet repaints on oak.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesome!
I love wood grain effect, I wish more people here in the midwest loved it too.
Oak with minwax golden oak is king here...


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Thing of beauty! real craftsmanship.:thumbup:


----------



## Conley (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have videos from start to finish of some of your techniques available?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Just amazing. I would love to be able to do that stuff.
> 
> Pat


I'm sure there is a need for Graining in the L. A. area.... Just Practice and Patience..... Like Painting is.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Paradigmzz said:


> What do you use to fill the grain? Is it too detailed to ask for your filling and sanding process to get to a solid base? As remodel painters, this is a huge detail that is problematic in cabinet repaints on oak.


I used Brushing Putty from Fine Paints of Europe.... And of course lots of sanding. But since it is Art Work, most clients are OK with the cost. A nice Oil Product....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Conley said:


> Do you have videos from start to finish of some of your techniques available?


I am sorry that I Don't..... But Thank You for asking... I just teach classes at this time.


Michael Tust


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

You did a beautiful job, a level of craftmanship that is going to be hard to find someday! very well done Michael!


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

I would be willing to buy an instructional video from you if you ever make one.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

me three....


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

venetian designs said:


> I would be willing to buy an instructional video from you if you ever make one.


My wife is starting to look into us making some instructional videos as we have had much interest lately.... I guess we could make a low budget series with about 6 or so Woods... Classes are of course the best way to learn... Hands On... But a Video is not bad either. I'm putting this on the list !



Michael Tust


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

its been years (1987) since I did that kinda stuff and no where NEAR that quality. I take a copy too!


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Me 6.. Nice work!


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

Better set up the tripod Mike, orders are piling up!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

prototype66 said:


> Better set up the tripod Mike, orders are piling up!


I really am looking into this.... I got my eye on this house just down the street... :thumbup:


Michael Tust


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Michael, I've been in this business for a long time and always considered myself to be in the top of the class when it came to wood finishing and wood faux techniques. I look at your work and feel like I should be back in the grade school area of learning. Thankyou for sharing the great photos of your fantastic work. BTW: You can add me to the list for the video series. Even if I didn't ever use it on a paying job, it would be worth the price just to watch it get done. You have my utmost respect.

Wolf


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Michael, I've been in this business for a long time and always considered myself to be in the top of the class when it came to wood finishing and wood faux techniques. I look at your work and feel like I should be back in the grade school area of learning. Thankyou for sharing the great photos of your fantastic work. BTW: You can add me to the list for the video series. Even if I didn't ever use it on a paying job, it would be worth the price just to watch it get done. You have my utmost respect.
> 
> Wolf


I am very appreciative of any compliment I receive.... I work hard to improve my skills as many people on this forum may do. It's great that there is an interest in The Art of Graining here. This year is looking good so far , as I have some interesting projects in the works... I hope more people will pursue this Art and not think they may not be able to do it......

Thank You Wolf !


Michael Tust


----------

